# Need you guys idea!!



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone here knows the book “Keys to the Inner Universe” by Bill Pearl, and it is very interesting – lost of exercises for all the muscle groups are listed there. Wonder how actual is this information, and if I should rather move on with something more modern, or these classics are valuable as well for training purposes?


----------

